# Swheat Scoop



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

How does Swheat Scoop compare to WBCL? Clumping ability? Dust? Odor Control? What does it smell like? 

I know it's a little cheaper than WBCL and now that I am no longer doing complete litter changes I don't have a problem with the price because I don't need to buy as much litter.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

I've used both independently, and now actually mix both together (50/50).

There are multiple formulas for each. I'd go with the highest clumping versions.

For WBCL this is the red packaged ones. For Swheat this is the green ones.

WBCL smells like poop to me, and does little to absorb odor. The best way to describe it is really old stale cornflakes.

Swheat Scoop on the other hand smells like, well, wheat. Not as pleasant as a bakery, but not as strong as WBCL IMO.

Dust of the green packaged Swheat is lower than WBCL and the odor control is better. Supposedly its because of active enzymes, but whatever, it works.

WBCL clumps the best though as its an even finer grain than the course wheat, and because its more dense their paws don't sink as much in as it seems to with Swheat Scoop, and so I end up with less accidents where poo gets on rear paws/legs.

I found that mixing them gave the best of both worlds, as the WBCL seems to mix in and fill the gaps in the larger Swheat.

The Swheat does seem to stick in their toes more and track out, but because its bigger clumps it doesn't track very far.

If I had to use just one litter though, rather than mix, it would be Swheat Scoop multicat formula. 

The huge 40lb (I think that was the weight) huge bags of the stuff at Petsmart is the cheapest I have been able to find it:










If it doesn't have the green label though, remember thats the "original formula". Per Swheat's website, multicat has:


> Higher concentrations of starches and enyzmes make it ideal for automatic litter boxes. Multi-Cat Swheat Scoop is designed to clump faster and firmer. So it’s great for litter boxes that get a lot of traffic, and automatic litter boxes too.


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

I've used just WBCL before and hated the smell of it. I switched to chicken feed to save money but am just fed up with it's odor control. It's odor control for urine is superb but it stinks to high heaven when they go #2. WBCL wasn't that great for #2 odor control either. 

Do you think a 60/40 or 70/30 mix of Swheat Scoop and WBCL would work as well as 50/50 mix (WBCL being the lesser of the two)?


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

We mix Swheat Scoop with a corn based clumping litter called ClumpNFLush. Works WONDERFULLY.

Using SS alone, I found the pee formed like concrete on the bottom of the pan and it was impossible to scoop properly.


----------



## ThatCatGirl (Jan 20, 2011)

*BUMP*

Has anyone ever heard of a cat being allergic to Swheat Scoop? I'm still having issues with my cat Fifi having loose stool (even with a high quality wet food, even with pumpkin added and then not adding it). I'm making a vet appointment to make sure she doesn't have something else going on, but it occurred to me I switched her litter to this wheat litter about the time I started giving her wet food for her evening meal (and the diarrhea began).

Before her diet changes, she only ate Iam's dry food (w/no diarrhea) which contains wheat gluten too.

Hopefully, the vet will have some answers (about food allergies perhaps, I don't want to find out she's sick!).


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

How long have you been feeding her wet for her evening meal? If you did not do it gradually (and even if you did, though gradual intro is supposed to help in this regard), her diarrhea could persist for a good few weeks, in my experience. Their digestive systems are often fragile and react negatively to sudden changes in their diet. Also, some do in fact react negatively to creation ingredients in the food, and some react that way to wet food in general after being used to dry--I have found high quality wet food, high in protein and no starches, worked well after the initial transition.

So while I guess it could be the SwheatScoop, on occasion there are cats who ingest it, since it is edible, the fact you switched litters at about the same time as the switch to wet food makes it more likely the latter is the cause, at least that's the odds.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I use WB and the only time odor bothers me is if I've been gone all day and the house has been closed up. I don't smell pee or poo though. It reminds me of a barn smell. I was thinking about trying out the Swheat, but I really hate switching their litters. You just never know what they might object to.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't imagine SwheatScoop would result in loose stool, unless she's actually injesting/eating the litter. On the assumption that she's not, I agree with NRD...the more likely cause is the recent move to wet food, or an allergy to something in the new food. I hope she's not ill and I hope the stool issues clear up shortly.


----------

